# "Mount" a Directory inside a Shared folder



## Westy (Oct 16, 2006)

I want to create a applescript program to allow users to access their userspaces on a Windows server.

I would like to know if it's possible to to mount \\server\share\directory\user so that it appears as a Folder on the deskop.

I know about "connect to server", but that only maps to the root of the share. (ie \\server\share)


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 16, 2006)

You have always had the ability to share even a single sub-directory. What is the problem?


----------



## Westy (Oct 16, 2006)

I wanted to know if there was a neater way than sharing 2000 folders on the server.


----------



## bluedevils (Oct 16, 2006)

? Forgive me because I'm not the most fluent in MS windows, but I was able to map a network drive to a subdirectory of a share and I was able to make a shortcut on the desktop to the subdirectory of a network share.  Are these the same as "connect to server"?


----------



## Westy (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry, it wasn't clear in the question, they will be using mac os and connecting to a windows server.

When I use "connect to server" on mac os, it places an icon on the desktop that links to the root of the share, and although the user could browse through the directories, I'd rather have it so the icon on the desktop takes them straight to their userspace.


----------



## macworks (Oct 16, 2006)

Once you've connected to the server from the Mac, simply drag the server icon down to the dock and place it next to the trash icon -- but LEFT of the vertical divider. In the future, all the user has to do to connect to the server is to click that icon.

Further you could open Apple Menu > System Preferences > Accounts, then highlight the a user, click on Login Items and add the server to the list of items to be opened at login.


----------



## Westy (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah - that'll let it reconnect to the, but I want it to map to a *folder* inside the share. 

ie i want *\\server\share\folder* to be mount, not just \\server\share (which is what it does by default)

Ive looked around the net for the last few hours and found no easy way of doing this.  I just want users to be able to easily connect to their userspaces and not have to crawl through our directory struture to get to their userspace.


----------



## macworks (Oct 16, 2006)

Mount the share, then go into it to the folder and drag the folder to the Dock.


----------



## Westy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah right, I see what your saying now.   Making aliases seems the way to go as I haven't found anything else.

So now i just have to script it so it mounts the share with the users credential, and then make a ln to the folder.  I've found that if you put a alias in the sidebar it seems to act like a Volume(?), ie it doesn't show it's parent directory and it shows up in the favourites list.


----------

